# Jeantet Pipes



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Jeantet Pipes. Anyone know anything about these? B&M has a few for a reasonable price. And they're absolutely beautiful! But brand new and unsmoked. Made in france by the makers of Comoy and Chacom, seems like quality stuff.

Anyone else know anything about 'em?


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

Here you go: Jeantet - Pipedia

For future reference, go to Pipedia.org, probably the largest depository of pipe info in English. Click "Brands and Makers" on the left side menu for info on pipemakers past & present.


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

CWL said:


> Here you go: Jeantet - Pipedia
> 
> For future reference, go to Pipedia.org, probably the largest depository of pipe info in English. Click "Brands and Makers" on the left side menu for info on pipemakers past & present.


Yeah, this was the first thing I came home and looked at after I saw them. No one knows any more about them as far as quality goes?


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

No, sorry...


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

Well, I'm a fan of Chacom pipes. They don't get as much attention in the US anymore so their prices aren't very high compared to Peterson or Savinelli, but I think their quality is better than Peterson and they make very light briar pipes (as it should be).

Sounds like Jeantet is just a sub brand nowadays. Even if they are seconds, if they come out of Chacom, they are probably great pipes.


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Nick S. said:


> No, sorry...


Sorry? THATS A GOOD THING!

Means I'll just have to buy a few and review them. Do the internet a little favor by expanding the available info!


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

karatekyle said:


> Sorry? THATS A GOOD THING!
> 
> Means I'll just have to buy a few and review them. Do the internet a little favor by expanding the available info!


If you do get one do post some pics and let us know how it smokes.


----------



## canadianpiper (Nov 27, 2010)

Post pics when you pick one or two up..


----------



## Cpuless (Aug 8, 2009)

I snagged a Jeantet Canadian at the Chicago Pipe Show this year. The thing is massive but surprisingly light. It smokes well but I find the bowl is a bit too big for me. I believe its about 7/8in in diameter and 2in deep for the bowl making for quite the long smoke. The grain is pretty but it does have some blemishes. They didn't fill them in though which I prefer honestly. All in all it was a good pipe for the $40 I paid for it.


----------



## Cpuless (Aug 8, 2009)

Update: I just took the Jeantet Canadian out for a walking smoke, which offered me a great opportunity to enjoy the fall foliage. I packed her full up with some fully rubbed out S&G Chocolate Flake. It was about a 45 min walk and i burned through about 1/2 of the bowl. The smoke wasn't overly hot even with it being quite windy out. I did get a fair bit of moisture at the bottom of the bowl, but it hasn't been fully broken in yet and the flake was still quite moist when I rubbed it out. One pipe cleaner fixed that right up and the smoke continued on beautifully. The flavors came out beautifully in this pipe. I think I'm going to have to try this again on Sunday with a folded and stuffed flake for comparison.

Overall it was a thoroughly enjoyable smoke. It is definitely one of the better smoking pipes in my collection and at $40 I'd call it a great deal.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Hmmm, tempting... Maybe I can pick one up at the Richmond CORPS show next month...


----------



## coolsiggy (Oct 1, 2011)

Yes, I have 2 bent, #87/0 & #87/4 both use 9mm filters, both purchased on European travels and both smoke very well. I would say they are probably the best value pipes I have. I've noticed that of the odd 40 pipes I rotate, including some expensive ones the price does not guarantee a good smoke.
I came across your form page while trying to find a supply source for this maker. For the past 25 years I've used only pipes with the 9mm active carbon filter.


----------

